# Call of Duty video card problems



## CarolP (Apr 21, 2003)

I installed Call of Duty on my PC and it looked like my PC met all the requirements. When I tried to play it there is always a fatal error saying "could not load openGL. Make sure you have the latest drivers for your video card". Here is exactly what it says.
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak9.pk3 (149 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak8.pk3 (235 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak6.pk3 (3 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak5.pk3 (4858 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak4.pk3 (1668 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak3.pk3 (1992 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak2.pk3 (694 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak1.pk3 (2642 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak0.pk3 (12816 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak3.pk3 (7 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak2.pk3 (9 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak1.pk3 (3736 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (1204 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
30013 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure.csv: using configuration 1200 cpu MHz 512 sys MB 128 vid MB
execing configure.cfg
fs_basepath is write protected.
fs_homepath is write protected.
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!
Measured CPU speed is 1.81 GHz
System memory is 512 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 128 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 6: 1024 768 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (1024x768)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (6)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
Forcing 800x600 resolution to allow OpenGL to run in fullscreen
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
Forcing 640x480 resolution to allow OpenGL to run in fullscreen
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
Could not load OpenGL. Make sure that you have the latest drivers for your video card from the manufacturer's web site.

I tried to download an updated driver but my PC said the downloaded driver was older than my current driver. Please help me!!


----------



## popie12345 (Jul 30, 2007)

how do i update the drivers so its doesnt keep coming up with fatal error because i would like to play the game


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

What hardware/video card do you have?

Check your PC here:

www.systemrequirementslab.com

It will tell you if you meet the requirements.

I don't know what gpu you have but the latest drivers should be at either the nvidia or ati websites you should check often for updates.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

these are minimum system requirements cod1 if you have cod2 it won't play
do you have a card or onboard video?

* 3D Hardware Accelerator Card required  100% DirectX® 9.0a compatible 32MB Hardware T&L-capable video card and drivers*
* Pentium® III 700 or Athlonprocessor or higher
* English version of Microsoft® Windows® 98/98SE/ME/2000/XP
* 128MB of RAM
* 8x Speed CD-ROM drive (1200KB/sec sustained transfer rate) and drivers
* 181MB of uncompressed free hard disk space (plus 200MB for Windows swap file)
* 100% DirectX® 9.0a compatible 16 bit sound card and drivers
* 100% Windows® 98/98SE/ME/2000/XP compatible mouse, keyboard and drivers
* DirectX® 9.0a (not included)


----------

